# Metric threads on oil lines



## xscirocco16vx (May 3, 2000)

Hello,

I'm currently getting my AEB 1.8T set up to put in my Rabbit. I have switched the oil filter housing over to a TDI style to clear the front motor mount. I know that the threads in the top of the housing are m10x1 but am unsure what the threads in the adapter to the oil feed line to the turbo are. I would like to use the stock oil feed line and just purchase an adapter to make it work with the new filter housing. Any help?


----------

